# A Mother's Day bowl with CA finish



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I told Bill in another thread that I would post another bowl that I did with a CA finish. Here is a mesquite bowl I did for my daughter to give to "momma" for Mother's day a couple of years ago.

I turned the bowl to final size and then turned a recess in the bottom. I then took the picture and cut it to fit the recess and used spray adhesive to stick it in place. I then poured clear Alumilite in the bowl to fill up the bottom and put it in my pressure pot (for bubbles). I then re-mounted it on the lathe and carefully turned the Alumilite back down to final size. I applied a CA finish so that it could be used as a fruit bowl and I wanted an impervious finish. The cracks are filled with verdigris embossing powder and CA.

The when washed in the sink, it acts just like any other plastic bowl. The water beads up nicely and does not soak into the wood at all. It is not easy to do a CA finish on a bowl but it is worth it when done.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Man that's a beautiful bowl!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man !!!!.. that is a true "Heirloom", Curtis... Beautiful work for sure...


(If I had to deal with that much CA...you'd just find me someday dead..stuck firmly to the workbench...):tongue:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I really like that one. I guess your using the slow cure CA?


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is top notch! I can't imagine doing CA on a bowl...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is awsome. I wondered about using CA on a vase, but wondered how it would work out but woujld sure keep from the laquer buildups like I have been doing. That looks great.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That is a great idea and some great work as well. I can't get CA to work on pens - never have a chance on a bowl.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

What in Gods name is CA??? I tried looking it up, but all I came up with is CALIFORNIA!!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cyanoacrylate glue...like super glue


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gator gar said:


> What in Gods name is CA??? I tried looking it up, but all I came up with is CALIFORNIA!!!!


Super glue for a short answer. I can't spell the long name for it.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

slip knot,

Another easy to do finish on larger pieces is epoxy. Put it on thick and let it sit for a few minutes. Then use a strip of cloth (paper towel will NOT work) and hold it by each end. Buff the epoxy into the wood like you would a friction finish. The heat generated will cure the epoxy and with a couple of good coats, you will build a very durable finish that is also impervious.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

bill said:


> I really like that one. I guess your using the slow cure CA?


No, I use a couple of coats of thin to seal the wood and then a number of coats of medium. It just takes a little time and can be a pain but is worth it when done.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Still waiting on that video of your method of a CA finish on the pens Curtis.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

MesquiteMan said:


> slip knot,
> 
> Another easy to do finish on larger pieces is epoxy. Put it on thick and let it sit for a few minutes. Then use a strip of cloth (paper towel will NOT work) and hold it by each end. Buff the epoxy into the wood like you would a friction finish. The heat generated will cure the epoxy and with a couple of good coats, you will build a very durable finish that is also impervious.


Thanks, may have to try that soon on a new piece hopefully coming soon. I have a piece of walnut that RobertA gave me that I'm dying to start on soon.


----------

